

Fundraising Hacks: Interview with Naval Ravikant of AngelList - danielodio
http://go.danielodio.com/AngelList

======
Sam_Odio
If you're looking to raise angel money you should absolutely watch this video.

------
wensing
Would like to see examples of successful AngelList applications. Applied
recently and wasn't about to get any intros out of it.

~~~
nivi
Hey Matthew, I don't see your pitch. Is the company name Stormpulse? Hit me up
at nivi@venturehacks.com. Gracias.

~~~
wensing
Will do! Thanks.

